# Outlook : insérer image à partir d'un fichier, option grisée



## mchl (13 Mai 2014)

Bonjour
avec outlook impossible d'insérer une image à partir d'un fichier, cette option est grisée,j'ai les mêmes symptomes dans thunderbird,par contre avec mail je peux insérer une image
merci pour votre aide


----------



## Aliboron (13 Mai 2014)

Assure-toi d'avoir bien fait toutes les mises à jour (Office 2011 devrait être en 14.4.1 actuellement, est-ce bien le cas ?)

Si on regarde bien l'image jointe, on voit qu'il n'y a pas que cette option qui est grisée, et on en tire une conclusion (bon, une hypothèse, admettons) : le message que tu es en train de rédiger est en texte brut, format qui n'autorise évidemment pas l'insertion d'images dans le corps du message. 

Donc, si tu vas dans l'onglet "Option" du ruban et que tu fais "glisser" le curseur de gauche pour voir *HTML* au lieu de *Texte*, est-ce que tes icônes ne retrouvent pas un peu de couleur ? Et note qu'on peut aussi insérer une image dans le corps du message en faisant tout simplement glisser l'icône du fichier depuis le Finder.


----------



## mchl (13 Mai 2014)

Bonjour
je viens de vérifier le curseur je l'ai remis sur html et j'ai retrouvé l'option insérer une image à partir d'un fichier
je te remercie pour ton aide
cordialement


----------

